# Little Techies



## toshiboy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi all, my name is jonathan, just to say their is a new forum on the block, when i have been posting on some forums, older people dont take too kindley to students so i have set this one up purley for students helping other student

the site address is http://www.littletechyforum.cjb.net
i hope that this post is aloud, i am not trying to take members away from any other forums

thanks
jonathan


----------



## Footer (Oct 6, 2007)

Just an FYI, this forum is full of high school age people, and the older people on this site fully support that. This is probably the one place you an come where you have people that have been doing this for 6 months to 30 years.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 6, 2007)

jrainsforth, Welcome to the booth! If you stick around here you'll find we're a fun group, and the older ones love to offer advice to those of less experience. Everyone is equal here--I just took advice from a 20-year old whom I thought had been running Moving Light Consoles for 10 years. 

One of our most prolific posters is 16. Everyone can learn something from someone else. I find it rather exclusionary of you to start your own board and imply that "the adults" aren't welcome. Plus, I'm unsure how beneficial a group of somewhat inexperienced individuals can be to one another. 

We stress *Safety First* here, always, as the theatre is not worth losing your life over. When I was your age, I did many unsafe things because I didn't know any better, and didn't have a resource such as this forum to teach me.

I hope your *The Little Techy Forum,* _A Technical Forum For Young Technicians and Technical Students,_ becomes all that you want it to be. But hang around the ControlBooth too. I promise not to get on your case for spelling and grammar for at least a month, deal?


----------



## Van (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome!
I'll second and third what has been posted above, this is a great place for both young and old. You never know from whom you might learn something new around here. < Although I am a bit concerned about young folks learning too much from Derekleffew>


----------



## avkid (Oct 7, 2007)

Van said:


> Although I am a bit concerned about young folks learning too much from Derekleffew>


If you don't get them kidnapped by pirates first that is.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 7, 2007)

One more old guy here saying it's cool that you've started your own forum, but you are welcome here. Unlike some other places, we remember what it was like to be a young techie and we enjoy encouraging you to learn and expand your knowledge. We welcome dumb questions... heck we even give culinary and financial advice to starving college freshmen. 

Just watch out for those Aussies... they are up to something with their Metric mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome to CB! I'm 18 and this board has been a great place to belong to as a young technician.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 9, 2007)

hey welcome to controlbooth

i am one of those junior techs that they are speaking about, controlbooth is a great place to get help from, no matter the age. and the trick is if you don't like what they said then ignore them. and please please on your forum *POLICE AND DELETE ANY POSTS PUT ON YOUR FORUM ABOUT RIGGING, THIS IS A NICE WAY TO LEARN STUFF BUT IT'S STUPID TO DISCUSS THINGS LIKE THAT BECAUSE PEOPLE COULD GET KILLED FROM THOSE PEOPLES ACTIONS* here we have moderators who watch that kind of stuff


----------



## toshiboy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks, I sure you are all willing to help us young ones out, i find this forum very informative, my forum is not to take anyone away from CR, thanks for your replys and i hope to be learning from you guys very soon.


----------

